
Question and answer - emmakwerii
http://www.kwerii.com
======
gus_massa
Posting 3 comments here will not make your post more interesting. Moreover, it
will make it more prone to get a flag.

And why are all the questions about sex? Do you have any filter to avoid
trolls and spamers?

------
emmakwerii
If i advertise it on the socials media will be able to able massive users?

------
emmakwerii
Kwerii is the question and answer website that you can post your question and
get direct answer

------
emmakwerii
Join our platform and benefit from our experts waiting to answer your
questions

